# A few pics



## ty (May 14, 2004)

just a few pics.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

hey what kind of turtle is that and how big is it?


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice albino oscar


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> hey what kind of turtle is that and how big is it?
> [snapback]828155[/snapback]​


that is a map turtle. the turtle is still pretty young and pretty small , probably a few inches.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

beans said:


> Nice albino oscar
> [snapback]828160[/snapback]​


thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

I like that turtle aquarium. Post more pics when you get the chance.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I like that turtle aquarium. Post more pics when you get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i gotta go out and get a new disposable camera. when i do ill post some better pics of my tanks.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i like that map turtle and tank


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow nice turtle tank. Post more pics pleeease!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

cool turle and fish


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

everybody thank you for the compliments on the turtle and tank. i will post more pics of the turtle set up as soon as i can.


----------

